
Bait and Switch: The Failure of Facebook Advertising – An OSINT Investigation - coldcode
https://medium.com/@hunchly/bait-and-switch-the-failure-of-facebook-advertising-an-osint-investigation-37d693b2a858#.hx6fv9run
======
jeffmould
I saw this the other day, and for as much attention as Adwords gets for
serving malware related ads, I am a little surprised this has not gotten more
attention. I have never used Facebook ads, so not 100% familiar with the
process, but if it is as the article states, this is huge problem in my
opinion. I don't go a day on FB where I see friends who have clicked on some
link somewhere and now their feed is full of obvious spam related posts until
they fix the issue. Whether this is specifically a result of them clicking an
ad or not I don't know, but I never click on any ads on FB or links to
articles simply because I am afraid of having my own account compromised.

------
PaulHoule
I think these scam ads are the bread and butter of most of the advertising
networks numerically; certainly on Yahoo all you see is ads like this and for
Jim Cramer's stock tips.

Why don't ESPN and other brands affected by this sue them into oblivion?

